# Violinists, vibrato and good taste



## rigidwithfear (Nov 13, 2020)

For the love of good taste and to save me from pulling out what little hair I have left, does anyone know of any solo violinists who are known for using vibrato sparingly and appropriately in music that is too recently composed to have been taken up by the HIP crowd.

Many of the recordings I have of concerti written since 1900 feature violinists who use vibrato constantly and indiscriminately. This didn't use to bother me much but my musical taste has evolved to the point where it is now a thorn in my side.

Any suggestions gratefully received.

PS
Yes I am old and I am grouchy but I love music and I have grown very particular and very difficult to please.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Dear Old and Grouchy,

Here are the names of some contemporary violinists who are well known for their sparse use of vibrato.

Mayumi Seiler
Nancy Dahn
Renaud Capuçon
Isabelle Faust
Alina Ibragimova
Chloë Hanslip
Sayaka Shoji
Sergey Khachatryan
Nikolaj Znaider
Kristóf Baráti


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Dear Old and Grouchy,
> 
> Here are the names of some contemporary violinists who are well known for their sparse use of vibrato.
> 
> ...


Many of them are supporters of Historically Informed Performances.


----------



## rigidwithfear (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you, chaps. You have made a grey old man very happy. I will look these up straight away.
You have rescued twentieth and twenty-first century music for me.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I feel like there might be a particularly successful blonde violinist with three names (or is it two and a half?) behind this post.


----------

